# DFH has some competition



## audibleE (Dec 27, 2007)

My friend Cole just informed me of this company, XLN Audio?

Their drums sound fantastic!!!! I'm a DFH superior owner and I'll have to say the toms and cymbals from the Addictive Drums plugin sound much much better.

I'll have to wait and see about the DFH 2.0 update, but at least there's another great sound option out there.

Check it out!!!

ADDICTVE DRUMS SAMPLE


----------



## Leec (Dec 27, 2007)

It sounds pretty interesting, but it doesn't seem to have as vast a library as DFHS. It looks like it has the out-the-box sound of EZD with some of the features of DFHS, which I think Superior 2.0 is going for. Certainly very interesting.

Quite pricey, though. &#8364;235. I thought they might charge less to entice users over from Toontrack. Oh well.


----------



## techjsteele (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been using this software for a while now. I'll attest to it's greatness. My buddy at work has DHFS, and he is thinking about switching over to this instead. I highly recommend anyone who is looking for drum vsti software to check this out.


----------



## audibleE (Dec 27, 2007)

Leec said:


> It sounds pretty interesting, but it doesn't seem to have as vast a library as DFHS. It looks like it has the out-the-box sound of EZD with some of the features of DFHS, which I think Superior 2.0 is going for.(



Not true. It has almost the same name brand kits and available drums. We'll see once 2.0 comes out. I heard that DFH 2.0 got rid of the DW drum kit...? I hope that's a rumor.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to look into this!


----------



## Durero (Dec 28, 2007)

Very interesting. I look forward to comparisons when DFHS 2 is released.


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 28, 2007)

Please tell me its not just me who likes whats played in the Metal clip as well 

Very interesting though, I may indulge in some more drum samples at some point....


----------



## Coryd (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds pretty good, but i'll stick with DFHS


----------



## Leec (Dec 28, 2007)

audibleE said:


> Not true. It has almost the same name brand kits and available drums. We'll see once 2.0 comes out. I heard that DFH 2.0 got rid of the DW drum kit...? I hope that's a rumor.



I'm not sure you're right, man. I haven't really scoured the site, but from the Features page, it states: 

Sonor Designer (Kick, Snare, 5 toms) 
DW Collectors Series (Kick, Snare, 5 toms) 
Tama Starclassic (Kick, Snare, 3 toms)

Extras:
Pearl Signature Ferrrone snare, Pearl Masterworks Piccolo snare, Pearl Masterworks kick

Cymbals: (Sabian & Paiste)
3 Hihats, 4 Rides, 9 Crashes, 3 Splashes & 2 Chinas​
That looks to me smaller than DFHS. DFHS has way more cymbals (60), 5 kicks (I only count 4 with XLN), 17 snares, 8 hats, I think it has more toms, too, can't remember....plus the awesome cocktail and percussionist kits. 

It certainly seems interesting, but with only 3GB of samples compared to DFHS's 40GB, and a smaller selection of drums, it looks like DFHS might be a little more robust. Plus, I don't really want the effects and stuff with the program. I can add them in my DAW without cutting down on sample libraries with the program.


----------



## audibleE (Dec 29, 2007)

True. It doesn't seem like it has as many samples as DKFH, but when you break it all down... no one is programming Neal Pert drums, where he has every drum, cymbal and percussion piece, or programming that awesome 30 min fill to hit every tone.

I'm getting a copy of the Addictive Drums from a friend so I'll A/B them when I get my new DAW put together next week. YAY!!! New computer!!!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been looking into buying a drum sampler software, too.
And in addition to EZDrummer, and Addictive Drums, I found BFD2 to look very interesting.
Check out their audio demos: FXpansion - BFD 2 - Now Available!

But it also seems much more expensive than AD or EZD.

I think Toontrack's Superior 2 looks very interesting, I might wait until that is available on the market:
Toontrack


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm i went through there






And all I need to say is that it needs more cowbell


----------



## Ruan7321 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was really impressed with Addictive drums. All the onboard effects and reverbs, eq's and so on. I does blasting flawlessly. I actually sounds like a real drummer. My only problem with it is that you can only have 4 toms (dfhs = 5) and 4 cymbals at a time (crash 1, crash 2, china, ride) and we all know what DFHS has. Im really looking forward to Superior Drummer 2.0 that will have more mapping options, and you can use all the old libraries (dfhs, c&v), plus a new library.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Jan 5, 2008)

Kick drum sounds little too bassy, butthat can be changed I'm guessing.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 10, 2008)

yea it can be changed, I got AD and I am looking for something better now... and for the number of cymbals and toms, you can always open two separate addictive drums in the VSTi


----------



## JBroll (Feb 11, 2008)

If you're looking for something to supplement or replace DFH, get the Slate drum samples. Period.

Jeff


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 11, 2008)

Pearl Masterworks KICK!!!!!!

YES! that kick drum sounds amaazing.



Santuzzo said:


> I have been looking into buying a drum sampler software, too.
> And in addition to EZDrummer, and Addictive Drums, I found BFD2 to look very interesting.
> Check out their audio demos: FXpansion - BFD 2 - Now Available!
> 
> ...



Mixing BFD's kick snare and using dfh toms and cymbals sounds real good!


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Feb 11, 2008)

JBroll said:


> If you're looking for something to supplement or replace DFH, get the Slate drum samples. Period.
> 
> Jeff



I've worked with all kinds of drum sampling programs and I just checked out the slate drum samples. Probably the best sounding one next to DFH Superior. The model on the black album drumkit sounds best.


*EDIT

Says there's a Pantera kit, where can I find samples?


----------

